# 10% Discount On All Products Till End Dec 2013



## VapeKing (28/10/13)

We will be running a promo till the end of 2013. 10% of all products till the end of 2013 for forum members only. The coupon can only used once per a customer so buy carefully.

The coupon also includes free shipping!

Code: *VK-ROCKS*


*EDIT: We are having problems with our coupon system at the moment - the developers are working on it - in the meantime please send an email quoting your order number and forum name to sales@vapeking.co.za and we will apply the discount manually*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (28/10/13)

Great stuff! Are the TopQ juice the only juice you have in stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (30/10/13)

For the time being yes. We are busy looking into other options. We have a sample shipment coming in on some UK flavours which seem great to us and if they are as nice as we think they will be added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (30/10/13)

Can't find any products at all via my android tablet. Will have to check when I'm at home.
Oh. I see now. I changed to "Full Site" and it works now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (30/10/13)

We will look into this for you. We do have a full mobile version for phones and tablets and it is working fine on my Samsung note 2 so will have a look and find the problem! Thanks for letting us know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (30/10/13)

I edited my post above. I'm using Opera by the way. Will try the normal browser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (30/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I edited my post above. I'm using Opera by the way. Will try the normal browser.


 
Ok perfect, we will do some more testing on Opera and get to the problem! Thanks for letting us know Johnny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (30/10/13)

It is Opera. My normal browser works 100%.
EVEN MY KEYBOARD WORKS MUCH BETTER.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (15/11/13)

@VapeKing do you guys still have evics available?


sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

Zegee said:


> @VapeKing do you guys still have evics available?
> 
> 
> sent from Evic 2.0


 
Not at the moment we are sold out, we are looking at bringing in a few more with our next shipment


----------



## Silver (3/12/13)

Hi Vape King

Is your "new" tasting bar finished ?
I recall a while ago you were moving or trying to sort it out. Not sure what happened on that front

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (3/12/13)

Hi Silver1 yes its done.. You can test, not a 100% where it should be but will be in soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/13)

VapeKing said:


> We will be running a promo till the end of 2013. 10% of all products till the end of 2013 for forum members only. The coupon can only used once per a customer so buy carefully.
> 
> The coupon also includes free shipping!
> 
> ...


How does that work? I EFT the full amount - how do you effect the discount. How do you ship?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/12/13)

Hi Mathee

Before you do the payment send us an email and we will work out the discount and send you the new total. It is shipped with a courier to your door.


----------



## Andre (14/12/13)

Ok thanks, sent. Was somewhat confused because don't see Order number to email to you.


----------



## TylerD (17/12/13)

Hey guys! What is the lead time on those Efest luc v4 chargers?
Any news on when the five pawn will be in stock?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/13)

Hi Tyler

Our stock on the Efest chargers hasn't arrived yet, no ETA either as they hav not left the factory yet.

Five Pawns should arrive on Friday if there are no customs delays

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (17/12/13)

@Stroodlepuff please count me in for one of those chargers as well .

should follow same process as Mathee ?

email you before making payment correct?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/13)

Thats correct but like I said they are not in stock yet and I am not sure when they will arrive


----------



## Zegee (17/12/13)

No worries please keep me posted

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (14/7/14)

@Stroodlepuff 

Any chance for a similar type of discount somewhere in 2014?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/14)

Maybe  We shall see


----------

